# Deregistering the Kindle will remove all content according to Amazon



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Buffo mentioned this in his blog... Amazon added a sentence to it's giving a used kindle as a gift section that says: _Deregistering the Kindle will remove all content from the device._

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200505510_kgive_givingused?nodeId=200505510#givingused

Hopefully it's an error and/or won't go into effect or parents won't be able to deregister as a way to keep kids from making purchases.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just deregistered my daughter's new kindle w/SO and all the books that were on there stayed put.  They have either not implemented this yet or they are just trying to scare people into not "sharing" books between accounts.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I deregistered my K2 (US) in August when I was planning to give it to my mom.  The books stayed put, even though I kept 3G on to see what would happen.  They didn't leave until I restored to factory settings for her. 

I also wonder if this is new, but I seem to remember the statement being on their website for a while now.  I could be mistaken.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

The books will stay on your Kindle indefinitely, unless you delete them. Once deleted, you would have to re-register the Kindle to that account and re-load them.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought a used Kindle DX just a few weeks ago from a guy on eBay -- and it came with his books still on the Kindle.  (It was actually a little strange...) But there were only a couple books, which I deleted, and then registered the Kindle to my own account.

Now you've got me wondering if the left-behind books were just books that he'd uploaded to the Kindle -- and that de-registering the device only removes those books which you purchased from Amazon!


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Bufo updated his blog entry with the results of his experiment - the books stayed on the Kindle after deregistering.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, as everyone else says, the books stay unless deleted manually.  I gave my K1 to my girlfriend when I got a K2, and my K2 to my parents when I got a K3.  The books stayed on both the K1 and K2 after deregistering and registering it to their account.

If you have your books in collections, be sure to sort by something other than collections after deregistering as you won't be able to see the books if it's in collection view since the collections do get removed when deregistering. But the books all show up if you sort by title or author.


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad to know, Mooshie.  I just bought a Kindle for a friend and spent the morning setting up Collections on it for her and put a few "gifts" in each so she would have a starter group.  But I did it registered to my account and hadn't dergistered it yet as I didn't know her amazon password to set it up under her account.  So you are saying the books will stay on her Kindle, but the Collections will disappear?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Basket lady said:


> Glad to know, Mooshie. I just bought a Kindle for a friend and spent the morning setting up Collections on it for her and put a few "gifts" in each so she would have a starter group. But I did it registered to my account and hadn't dergistered it yet as I didn't know her amazon password to set it up under her account. So you are saying the books will stay on her Kindle, but the Collections will disappear?


Unless they've changed something, yes.

When I gave my K2 to my parents the books stayed, but the collections were gone. So if you sorted by collection you saw nothing as there were no collections. But when you sorted by title they all showed up.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Just de-registered my KSO wifi and gave it to my husband (registered on his Amazon acct):

all my collections and the books in them are gone, the only thing showing is the one book I must have missed adding to a collections.

My husbands K2 was still on my account, we went ahead and deregistered it too - he had no collections and all his books are still there~


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

A little off topic but having never deregisterd my kindle, is it just a matter of selecting the deregister button. Or does it ask for your password so as to prevent just anyone from deregistering your kindle?
Ron


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Flechette said:


> Just de-registered my KSO wifi and gave it to my husband (registered on his Amazon acct):
> 
> all my collections and the books in them are gone, the only thing showing is the one book I must have missed adding to a collections.
> 
> My husbands K2 was still on my account, we went ahead and deregistered it too - he had no collections and all his books are still there~


Sounds like it is the collections that are causing the problems then.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ronald said:


> A little off topic but having never deregisterd my kindle, is it just a matter of selecting the deregister button. Or does it ask for your password so as to prevent just anyone from deregistering your kindle?
> Ron


As I recall, to de-register via the Kindle doesn't require anything in particular. But they could only do it if they had your Kindle. It requires several steps so is probably not something that would happen accidentally if you're just showing the device to someone. And if it did you could re-register it pretty easily, though that would require your Amazon log in credentials.

You can also de-register it via your Amazon account from your computer; of course you'd have to be logged in to see the "manage my Kindle" area. This is useful if it's lost or stolen as you can disconnect it from your account remotely.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Flechette said:


> Just de-registered my KSO wifi and gave it to my husband (registered on his Amazon acct):
> 
> all my collections and the books in them are gone, the only thing showing is the one book I must have missed adding to a collections.
> 
> My husbands K2 was still on my account, we went ahead and deregistered it too - he had no collections and all his books are still there~


I covered this earlier in the thread...

Go to the sort option and sort by title or author and all the books will re-appear me. It fooled me when I de-registered my K2 to give to my parents last winter. It's because you had it sorted by collections and when you deregister the collections disappear so there are none to display. Sort by title and author and then all your books will show up.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

And if you are worried about someone stealing your kindle and then deregistering it from your account so they can register it to their account, all you would have to do is call Amazon and they would brick any stolen Kindle making it unusable.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> I covered this earlier in the thread...
> 
> Go to the sort option and sort by title or author and all the books will re-appear me. It fooled me when I de-registered my K2 to give to my parents last winter. It's because you had it sorted by collections and when you deregister the collections disappear so there are none to display. Sort by title and author and then all your books will show up.


Apologies - I missed this. We had thought of this and tried to sort by most recent, which still showed 1 book only. Just tried it your way and it does take sorting by author to make these show up again ;-}

Yea! granted we need to delete 85% of them as hubby and I only read 2 of the same authors ;-}

Thanks again!


----------

